# EvenTT 15.....Will you be there?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Open to all forum members.


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

I won't be able to make this year's EvenTT, too far away for me I'm afraid, but it's good that people living in the south have got the chance to get to one, and hope everyone takes advantage of this superb day out. I've been to the last two and thoroughly enjoyed them, and would definitely recommend it.

I hope you all have a fantastic day, and I hope to make it next year. By the way, I loved the little film Jess! 8)


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

just booked my tickets see ya there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Cloud said:


> I won't be able to make this year's EvenTT, too far away for me I'm afraid, but it's good that people living in the south have got the chance to get to one, and hope everyone takes advantage of this superb day out. I've been to the last two and thoroughly enjoyed them, and would definitely recommend it.
> 
> I hope you all have a fantastic day, and I hope to make it next year. By the way, I loved the little film Jess! 8)


Oh no thats a shame, as I dont think I'll make the Classic German this year  and thank you 



nastylasty said:


> just booked my tickets see ya there


Great stuff, if you arent already following the TT Owners Club on facebook please do and share the video 

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Any idea when ticketz are sent out

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think I might pop along


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes, ticket is bought and day is marked on the calendar!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

nastylasty said:


> Any idea when ticketz are sent out
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Tickets are usually sorted out about two weeks before the show.


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Nem said:


> nastylasty said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea when ticketz are sent out
> ...


thx nem


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think I might pop along


Me too ! 8)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

where is this please as i would like to go,looks awsome.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Reasty said:


> where is this please as i would like to go,looks awsome.


Beaulieu national motor museum

J
Xx


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks lollypop,just up the road from me then...well up the m3 as im in farnborough,ive been meaning to come along to one of your local meets aswell that you put on but they are always on days when im working late ha ha typical. i will make it one month!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Reasty said:


> thanks lollypop,just up the road from me then...well up the m3 as im in farnborough,ive been meaning to come along to one of your local meets aswell that you put on but they are always on days when im working late ha ha typical. i will make it one month!


lol its always on the first wednesday of every month (unless I'm on holiday ha!) you should try and make one soon we have a great time 

J
xx


----------



## nastylasty (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey reasty what you got as i live up the road in ash vale?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

Im new too all of this. could somebody please tell me where it is?  
cheers 
Luke


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

lukeroberts18 said:


> Im new too all of this. could somebody please tell me where it is?
> cheers
> Luke


http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/

http://www.beaulieu.co.uk/beaulieu-even ... y/tt-rally

Hoggy.


----------



## lukeroberts18 (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you, a bit far for me I think! do you know of any meets that are midlands any time soon? 
cheers
Luke


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

a lot of us are staying in a hotel the night before, its going to be a great day 

J
xx


----------



## MichaelAC (Sep 7, 2009)

I'll be there..


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Won't be able to make it this year unfortunately..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

lukeroberts18 said:


> Thank you, a bit far for me I think! do you know of any meets that are midlands any time soon?
> cheers
> Luke


Hi Luke,

There's a meet not far from you this coming Friday

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=869177

And you may also be interested in the GTI in July, which is not too far away from you 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=945009


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Just ordered my tickets, see you all there


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Today, I planned a route driving through the New Forest National Park, getting some food in Ringwood, then down to the coast, finishing by a kiosk with a stunning view over the solent to the needles.

I anticipate the route finishing about 1.30pm - 2pm leaving the afternoon to enjoy any local attractions at your leisure. I'll post up a list soon on the day out thread.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks spike


----------



## LPL (Mar 4, 2011)

yep, aint seen the tickets yet though!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

LPL said:


> yep, aint seen the tickets yet though!


They will be out the week before 

Thanks

Jess


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm hoping to get there but won't be on the stand if the normal rules apply
" not allowed to leave till 4.00 pm "

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> I'm hoping to get there but won't be on the stand if the normal rules apply
> " not allowed to leave till 4.00 pm "
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


why not? why you being a part timer? lol

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't like being tied to a time Jess

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I can find out if the timings are what you said

J
xx


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> I can find out if the timings are what you said
> 
> J
> xx


Thanks Jess

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is not a stand, just a huge gathering of tt's all together. It's our own event 

Don't think there are any confines on times but will check.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

personally there should be an recommended time to stay until, as by having reduced entry to the site, and being allowed parking within the display area, your car becomes part of the show.

It wouldn't be be good if everyone left early, so the public have no cars to see.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I see your point But it's not free ?? 
I'll be paying so should be able to leave when I like 
I'll just park in general Carpark 
Not fussed about being on the stand

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

1wheelonly said:


> I see your point But it's not free ??
> I'll be paying so should be able to leave when I like
> I'll just park in general Carpark
> Not fussed about being on the stand
> ...


ba humbug

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

just for reference on the day admission for the public is £24, advance public tickets £18


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

spike said:


> just for reference on the day admission for the public is £24, advance public tickets £18


And you don't know who you are next to in general parking.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

When is the latest I can buy tickets from TTOC website, and still get them emailed in time please....not that I'm indecisive... :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

The tickets are available at the gate. However we are running a weekly draw where one lucky person gets the price of their ticket refunded.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Are they still £16 at the gate for non members?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

spike said:


> just for reference on the day admission for the public is £24, advance public tickets £18


I'm a ttoc member spike so should be cheaper I guess

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes but if you join the club on the day you will get £4 back


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Yes but if you join the club on the day you will get £4 back


I'm already a member mate

So do I benefit getting in cheaper even without taking my car in ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think, if you buy a ticket in advance from us you will obviously get the members price if you are a member, you can then park where you like.

On the day you will need to come through to us to park and get the member price else you'll be in he public parking and pay the normal higher public price.

But as I've said, the club had a huge area set for us to hold our event, with no restriction on arrival or leaving times, so no reason not to park with all the other TT's


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

So if I turn up at the "evenTT gate" I can pay the non member rate of £16 ea, and be able to park with all other TT's ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah thats fine  hope you can make it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I will be releasing the list of prizes for the raffle next week

J
xx


----------



## pcmac (Feb 3, 2011)

Will be there with everyone, looking forward to it



Mac


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pcmac said:


> Will be there with everyone, looking forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> Mac


Going to be an awesome day 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

any info on the agm?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Can anyone please reconfirm - non member price on door (@ EvenTT entrance) £16? (Same price as advance purchased ticket)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mullum said:


> Can anyone please reconfirm - non member price on door (@ EvenTT entrance) £16? (Same price as advance purchased ticket)


check your facebook messages pleaseeeeee

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I think its £18 to buy advance Beaulieu tickets on their website, and that might not get you to park on the events arena.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm asking because of posts #47 & 48.
A deadline for buying tickets online would be good to know too please ;-)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Last tickets online will be thursday as we will be driving down on friday


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Mal please confirm that not only paulw12 will be allowed to pay £16 on the gate.


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think I can make it, so I transfer my £16 right of access to Mullum......


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any non members are welcome and can pay £16 on the day. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Got me tickets, see you all Sunday :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope the sun is out ! 8)


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

looking ok at the moment

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2656079


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

Was going to get there for the drive out on Sat etc but i'm just not gonna have time for that unfortunately.

The weather for Sunday at least is looking good so far 8)


----------



## COLI (Feb 22, 2009)

spike said:


> looking ok at the moment
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2656079


Sorry Spike, didn't mean to repeat what you just posted DOH!!!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

thats ok, on both fronts. We need to do drive out early to beat the tourists in the new forest


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like a great day to clean the car today, except that tomorrow looks like heavy rain :-(

Anybody decided to give the cleaning a miss this time?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

mullum said:


> Looks like a great day to clean the car today, except that tomorrow looks like heavy rain :-(
> 
> Anybody decided to give the cleaning a miss this time?


I'm cleaning mine today and hoping to follow the rain up from Devon tomorrow morning.
By the time I get there it will probably look like I've just driven through a ploughed field.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice and sunny here today but tomorrow could be different 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's looking ok to me so far:

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/SO42_7ZN

Rain overnight it sunny and clear all day Sunday.

Don't panic!


----------



## Pincherrn (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely and warm here at Morrisons Totton.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I agree nem, it could all clear away in the morning and be glorious ;-)
I'm being optimistic so just cleaned the car for a few hours


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YES

Cos I live and work at the Beaulieu museum !


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

So you're there? You can give us a live update then 
Weather? Photos?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well

I told you it would be nice

Never rains here at Beaulieu !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

such an awesome day 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

TTotal said:


> Well
> 
> I told you it would be nice
> 
> Never rains here at Beaulieu !


I seem to remember it being very wet on the first ever Simply Ford


----------

